# Imperial Guard fiction books



## jake264 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm almost through with First and Only and I plan to go through the rest of the Gaunt's Ghosts series. I've also heard about Fifteen Hours. Is there any other Guard fiction out there?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

There's rebel winter, the last chancers stuff, the ciaphus cane series. All guard related i think.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

highly recommend both rebel winter and fifteen hours. they're great. BL is also coming out with a new guard book centering around the tallarn. the name escapes me at the moment though...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Fifteen Hours I found to be short...but Rebel Winter was Four-A. Double Eagle is technically a Guard book, but it's more Air combat. 

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I would certainly recommend Double Eagle, its a great novel and does have a small amount of tank stuff in there.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

If you've just read first-and-only then you NEED to keep reading...let me tell you, Dan Abnett just keeps getting better and better. I just finished the latest one, "Only in Death" and it rips your heart out in spots. I found myself getting very emotionally attached to each of the major characters and even the minor characters, which is weird cause i've never gotten that way with any other books...*sniff*

cheer, 

Commissar Ploss

p.s. The Commissariat is always watching...


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Personally, I love the Cain books. Somehow, they manage to be incredibly serious and...not at the same time.


----------



## jake264 (Apr 6, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> If you've just read first-and-only then you NEED to keep reading...let me tell you, Dan Abnett just keeps getting better and better. (snip)


Even though I was not terribly impressed with First and Only, which could have been better edited in some spots (misprision?! really Mr Abnett?), I had bought the first 4 books in an ebay lot so I had decided to read at least those to learn some IG fluff if nothing else. 2/3 through Ghostmaker and it is much better than First and Only so I'll definately keep going.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

just keep reading. it gets even more intense. My favorite chapter in Ghostmaker is when Larkin sees that angel in white. i think the chapter is "The Angel of C-(something)" anyways...its my favorite chapter in the book. Once you're done with Ghostmaker, be sure to read Necropolis. the battle vor Vervunhive is AMAZING! 

cheers,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

The book Dark Apostle, while being supposedly a Wordbearers story is about 75% Imperial Guard. The Elisian Drop Troopers are the guys in that one.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

all i need to say is read Abnetts stuff most of that is Guard.


----------

